
Docker in Production for 18 Months - nzoschke
https://convox.com/blog/docker-in-production/
======
syaz1
Been using convox across 2 startups for many many months. I have never once
encountered docker-specific problems. Usually it's my mistake which the convox
team is always helpful with[1]. I can say Noah, David and the team know what
they are doing and I can't imagine DIY-ing the convox management and tooling
layer.

Seriously, I'm using Docker for development AND production and I don't see the
problems the other rants are talking about. And they talk as if it's a daily
occurrence.

If you're already using AWS, give them a try. Painless & contained install-
uninstall operations too[2].

[1] [https://convox-public.slack.com](https://convox-public.slack.com) [2]
[https://convox.com/docs/installing-a-
rack/](https://convox.com/docs/installing-a-rack/)

------
nzoschke
Author here. This is collected from notes/comments I've had on some of the
other "Docker In Production" articles on HN over the past week.

I love the discussion we having going on here. It's how we figure all this out
together.

